
Userland: Creating an integrated dataflow environment for end-user applications - lathiat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gla830WPBVU
======
lathiat
From the original author of htop, a GUI shell that allows you to pipe data
around visually seeing the data at each step as well as the end result. And
also integrates some spreadsheet type functionality and the ability to link
and use data between different command pipelines. Looks really interesting!

